
Ask HN: Interesting topics for a “Build a web app in Java” book - total_plus
Hi everyone,
I am software developer with experience in Java. By navigating some popular websites&#x2F;social media, it is common to come across developers launching books for React, Node, Rust, Vue and etc. But I rarely have seen a Java book launch. I am thinking of writing up a practical Java book that helps developers write a full working web application. Some of the topics I am planning to cover are:
- REST API
- Authentication and authorization
- Interaction with the database (PostgreSQL)
- Interaction with a Bootstrap front-end
- Deploy to cloud services (AWS and Heroku)
Would you guys be interested in this? What are some topics you think would be interesting?
======
maxk42
I recently advised a friend who was building a web app in java and after
launch he found the site would go down periodically. As the site grew it
eventually started going down several times a day. Took weeks for him to find
the memory leaks that caused this. Definitely might be good to have a chapter
or two toward the end on performance, profiling, scalability, and plugging
memory leaks.

~~~
total_plus
Makes sense. I have also experienced performance issues in some projects.
Thanks for sharing!

